# disability living allowance



## morganna (May 21, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking into moving to Spain.
My daughter has a disability and gets her medication free.
The expotabilty team in the UK have said she can take DLA to Spain. But I was wondering how expensive medication is. Also, we would need to find a doctor to update her disability every 3 years in oder for her to still qualify for DLA. Is that difficult?
Thank you.
Morgana.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It was my understanding you can only export the care component of DLA. Is she a child or adult?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

_shel said:


> It was my understanding you can only export the care component of DLA. Is she a child or adult?


yes that's what I understand, too

no-one gets free medication in Spain afaik - some specific medications _might _be free though, or highly subsidised


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It is only the care component, mobility was finally stopped after Court appeals Disability rights UK

If she is an adult or nearly 16 matters because next renewal wont be for DLA, it will be to move to PIP which has a 'presence & residence' eligibility criteria.


----------



## morganna (May 21, 2013)

My daughter is 20


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

morganna said:


> My daughter is 20


 So you know and understand Personal Independence Payments? That the next renewal will be for that? 

Huge changes and even if you think she would qualify given the severity of the disability ie SLD or severe ASD there is still the residence and presence test.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The carers allowance isnt exportable tho


Jo xxx


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Carers allowance can be exportable,i spoke to them re my hubbys carers allowance which he gets for me,told on the phone he will be able to continue getting it
They sent out forms for us to complete,me for my DLA also,and we have heard nothing else official


----------

